# What plow to buy for 1/2 ton GMC?



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been plowing for a few years now using a 1986 dodge ram 50 with an old meyer 6'8" plow (I think). But i sold that setup to my parents (my backup plow now). 

I have a 2003 GMC sierra 1500 Z71 ex-cab that I'm wanting to get a plow for. I am looking at the V-plows or Wing type plows so i can push more snow with less cleanup and scoop better.

Looking at all the plow site's, the only brands that offer the V or Wing plows for my 1/2 ton truck are: 

Meyer Super-V LD 7.5

SnowDogg VMD series 7.5

Blizzard SPEEDWING Snowplow 7' 7"

Any suggestions? Also anyone know any kind of price tags on either of these plows or where the best place to buy them?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The Blizzard will out preform the vees as a scoop blade, second I'd choose the Meyer. Price wise the Dogg will be cheapest


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with you on the blizzard scooping better, I think the only advantage a V plow would have is being able to cut through deeper snow like on a first pass on a long driveway but its not often when its deep enough that you can't leave your blade straight. Although the V blade's are taller. 

The snowdogg wieghs 700lbs ! The other two are less than 600lbs.

I haven't checked price's yet but I think I'm leaning toward the Blizzard

Also does anyone have picture's of there GMC 1500 (99-06) with just the mounting bracket of any of these plows? Want to get an idea of how low the mount will be hanging down with the plow removed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RC4X4;1291556 said:


> Also does anyone have picture's of there GMC 1500 (99-06) with just the mounting bracket of any of these plows? Want to get an idea of how low the mount will be hanging down with the plow removed.


There are pictures on my facebook page from last season of the SD mount installed and you can get an idea from the manufacturer's websites, just clink the banner at the top of this page.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

You will probably be in the arena of $4-4500 for any of those plows. i am basing this off of CPW pricing of the bigger blades. Personally, I would find a local dealer to buy it from. I have learned they are more "accomodating" if you purchase it from them then if you buy it from someone else.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not trying to deter you but a wing plow night be a little heavy for a half ton set up. Maybe a blizzard speed wing or a boss 7.5 v. You can try the quickmatch section and see what plows are light enough for your truck.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Tony is right I heard the same thing from a blizzard dealer.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tony350;1296599 said:


> Not trying to deter you but a wing plow night be a little heavy for a half ton set up. Maybe a blizzard speed wing or a boss 7.5 v. You can try the quickmatch section and see what plows are light enough for your truck.


Been running the Boss 7'6V on my '04 1500CCSB Z71 since mid Jan of 09. Just doing 6-10 driveways, and to this point no issues with either truck or plow. Of course, there are those who will tell you it's too much for the truck (including Boss and GM), and its logical that the more you beat anything, the faster stuff will go wrong. After all, it's not a tank. I run timbrens up front, ~600lbs of ballast in the box, & come to a complete stop before changing gears( 4L60E is no Allison, LOL). Still need to get some gussets on the frame for extra protection. Do a search on them.

Good luck!


----------

